# Free Avatars of your Bettas



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I am bored and need something to do and Well I love anything that has to do with pictures. Below is an example of what I can do and well I have tons of crazy Idea's. anyhow if you want me to make you up a avatar just post a picture up of your Betta and I will get to making them. 

Here are my Examples that I have made.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess no one wants me to make them one, that is okay, understandable.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do straw berry :3 :








she is a combodian like VT
and here is lunar:








he is a droopy DBT with red splashes , he is a beautiful sucker XP
thanks =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

surprise me with them = D


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay I will start working on them, sorry I haven't been on but I am working on them right now..


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

*I hope you like it*

Okay I had a tone of fun with straw berry. LOL.. but I will do another one of her if you like, I will get to working on lunar. I hope you like it..


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope you like how Lunar turned out.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

*heres straw berry number 2.. *

I did a differen't version of your straw berry, hope you like them all...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He was showing off for his lady :| :lol:

surprise me with that one.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw Cool!! I'll get you a pic of Lakitu  I have a close up somewhere!! Thanks!!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

*I hope you like it. *

I got 2 of them for you, I didn't know if you wanted your username on it or not but I gave you the options one with and one with out.  
I also made the background myself.. I hope you really like it..


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Laki said:


> Aw Cool!! I'll get you a pic of Lakitu  I have a close up somewhere!! Thanks!!


Okay, once you get me a picture I will make it for you


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool thanks


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Cool thanks


your welcome


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

how about my Admiral (r.i.p)?


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> how about my Admiral (r.i.p)?


aww, I am sorry for your loss of Admiral. do you want the picture to say something special?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> aww, I am sorry for your loss of Admiral. do you want the picture to say something special?


 
Sure, if you want. He was a rescue - didn't have much chance, but probably had irreversible internal problems because of his lack of care


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

if youve got time could you do my betta dragon, would be awesome iif you could do it a bit like strawberrys. for text could you do (smallish) drangon in flowy writing at the top and perhaps Betta = Luvies at the bottom? you can do it however you want though. i dont want to set condidtions for you.










plenty more pics in my album if you feel like playing around...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

here is your aAdmiral


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

bettaluvies said:


> if youve got time could you do my betta dragon, would be awesome iif you could do it a bit like strawberrys. for text could you do (smallish) drangon in flowy writing at the top and perhaps Betta = Luvies at the bottom? you can do it however you want though. i dont want to set condidtions for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be working on yours soon...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx i love it the first one of strawberry made me LOL XD


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> thx i love it the first one of strawberry made me LOL XD


lol, glad you liked it


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The Admiral one is a very nice one


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I couldn't make the text wavy sorry, but I hope you like it...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> The Admiral one is a very nice one


I am very glad you liked it


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

...I really hope you didn't copy this from me... If you didn't, I am not trying to accuse you of anything, it's just that I don't really like people copying me... And I'm sorry if you weren't copying me.... Nice avatars by the way.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Copy what? None of the pictures between the both of you look even remotely the same.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

No, I meant copying the idea of it. But, she might not be.... I am not sure... I am just making sure....


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

what the idea of making avatars? so what if he/she is copying, a better way of wording could be that u inspired her/him. 

by the way i love it!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It isn't really copying... I've seen many people do it, on here or on another site, or in real life for classes or fun. As long as they are making it generally unique or original, then it's okay (IMO)


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> No, I meant copying the idea of it. But, she might not be.... I am not sure... I am just making sure....


The idea of making them started long before you or I ever started doing it.  And my own thread was up August 11th.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously!? OH MY GOD THAT'S A RELIF! LOL! OK, I am very sorry! Just forget I said anything! Good luck!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> No, I meant copying the idea of it. But, she might not be.... I am not sure... I am just making sure....


For one, I don't appreciate you accusing me and two No I did not copy your idea, I have been making avatars way before I even came to this site. as you can see your not the only one making avatars on here. I am not copying you, I have great idea's for pictures when I see them. I love photo editing and art, yes I draw too but I enjoy photo editing more cause its fun.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for those who wasn't accusing me, and yes I agree People have been making avatars before any of us started making them. each avatar from every Avatar maker is different and unique and special cause they don't look the same. everyone uses different programs that uses different brushes and such. But I also love it when I find someone else making avatars cause I will put in a request with a picture that i want them to do, I think its more fun to have other people do your pictures and to see what they look like when it comes back. I never take anyone's credit or effort. I will always upload the pictures to my album and I will Thank whoever made the avatar or drawing or whatever it was that they made. I will always give whoever made the picture credit.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I can make Gif's as well... Flare is my favorite betta..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The person wasn't trying to accuse... But I will admit, even irl if someone suddenly did something similar to what I was doing I'd be a little suspicious... But yeah it's been done everywhere, way before this site


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I was just looking for something to do, I am new to the forum and I just wanted to do something nice and I love to be creative. but whatever I am over it. no worries..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Flare here is a question... Are you able to make one pic out of a few? Like for instance I can't get my girls in one shot, but if I got them separately or in smaller numbers, could you make one pic?


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hey Flare here is a question... Are you able to make one pic out of a few? Like for instance I can't get my girls in one shot, but if I got them separately or in smaller numbers, could you make one pic?


Yes I Can...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok cool  when I can't get the photos up can you do that?


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

yep, just whenever you want to put the pictures up...


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am REALLLY sorry! I will try to find a good picture of my fishie so you can do a picture!  I'm so sorry again. I can be a short-tempered doofus sometimes....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> I am REALLLY sorry! I will try to find a good picture of my fishie so you can do a picture!  I'm so sorry again. I can be a short-tempered doofus sometimes....


So can I, but hey, at least people will take your apoogy 

oh yeah!! I totally got a picture of one female with her purple gleaming through!! Once I get it up... =D


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I found a good picture! Could you make an avatar for me with this picture! If it's too blurry, I can get a better picture!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

If you have a more clear picture, cause the more clearer the picture if the better the picture will turn out, but I can make this one work if you don't have a clearer picture. =)


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> I am REALLLY sorry! I will try to find a good picture of my fishie so you can do a picture!  I'm so sorry again. I can be a short-tempered doofus sometimes....


Its okay and I understand. your apology is accepted


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> So can I, but hey, at least people will take your apoogy
> 
> oh yeah!! I totally got a picture of one female with her purple gleaming through!! Once I get it up... =D


sounds like a very Beautiful betta  whenever you get the pictures up and however many I will get to a working


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, from first to last it is Madame, Marge, Tina and Zebra  Unfortunately Rose is not there because she is not very photogenic... I'd love to see what you could come up with


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope you like it.....


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

You're really good at this. Can you do Neptune: (Sorry it's so big.) Thanks.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I really hope you like it =)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's really cool


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

That's amazing thanks! You're great. I'm going to recommend you to everyone.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww shucks, :thankyou: I am very glad that you liked it, I have enjoyed making it, you have a very pretty Betta by the way.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I made this avatar for my boyfriend "Aquarianblue" he didn't send me a request but asked me to make one of his new fish, I hope he likes it..


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

OH my gosh! Good job, I love it. Hey, everyone on Flare's thread. any name ideas?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... I have no idea on name ideas, but I LOVE YOUR BETTA!! plus here, it is SO hard to find a green betta ><


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

He is the first green betta I have even seen with that good of colors around here so far that is. specially at petsmart, it seems petco have the more colorful ones.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky.... my female has some metallic green on her back and fins  hopefully this spawn will work out (she was under the nest twice now, so it's pretty close!!!) and some of the fry will have that! I sure hope so...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

hopefully her green will have more effect on them when they start to get their colors. "I hope you get the colors you are breeding for" what color is her mate?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She is an ebony black, with metallic green on her back and fins. He has a black head, dark blue body, then his fins are dark blue (like his body) with glimmering medium-light blue, with red highlights  So I am guessing a lot of darker bettas, some hopefully get the metallic, and watch there will be a "what parents did YOU come from?" light betta xD


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

oh sounds pretty maybe you will get both the parents colors. hopefully the Metallic Green will be on their fins and body will be dark like their dads. or have the metallic green body and have blue fins or in the matter of fact you might get all of the parents colors and have multicolored "Who knows you might have some interesting fry..."


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha!! yeah... if I get a random color not from either parent it will not surprise me either... because they are "unknown" backgrounds xD although apparently she is plakat and he is veiltail...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

don't you just love the guessing game? lol you don't get to see what colors they are really in till they start getting their Fins. "Least that was what I was told"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol  well it will be interesting!!! and hopefully he isn't an egg eater lol


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

well lets hope not and keep your fingers crossed that he isn't a egg eater. "But I honestly don't think males are egg eaters" its the female that you have to worry about cause she will either help him gather the eggs up and help put them in the nest or she will eat them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well my last male, with her, once she was removed.... the eggs WERE there, but then they were gone  saddened me, but all well. Second time around  and it is looking better, with a different male!!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

oh my goodness never herd of a male eating the eggs, hmm..  I know the males freak out and try and gather up the eggs as fast as possible. "I hope you have a lot better luck this time around" maybe your other male didn't really want to have babies


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD yeah well maybe he knew something I didn't? I do know males can eat the eggs if the eggs are not 1. fertilized 2. got a fungus or something....


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah makes since, sometimes nature just takes over and you just don't know why the things that happen do. cause even other animals will eat their own young if their is something wrong with it, or it dies to just protect the others..


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

btw Flaretacious can you please change the background of my avatar to red instead of purple. You don't have to, I'd love both. Thanks if you can.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I sure can, I have to do it from scratch again but yeah I can give you a red background. would you like it to be red and black for the background? or just plain red?


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if you'd make me another avatar for my HM. I'm not sure his name is gonna stay Hope. It's just too girly. any ideas forum?


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

just plain redxD thx


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

here it is, hope you like it...


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool Thx


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice work! Sorry, I cannot get a proper picture of Mr. Jingles...


----------

